# Dealer Scratched My Rims



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

*UPDATE #2*

This occurred several days ago but I'm just getting around to updating the post now... So I detailed my car fully to inspect the rims a little better without all the dust and grime getting in the way and I noticed several scratches located around the INTERIOR LIP of the rim! I think this is further proof that the dealer is the one responsible for scratching the rim... There's no way a scratch in that location could have happened on it's own. I contacted the dealer immediately since 1) it's right around the other scratches on the face of the rim 2) it's only on the rim that was worked on & 3) it matches exactly the round scratch pattern the manager said that would have happened if it was them... I emailed the person I talked to originally and it took him a bit to respond since he wasn't at the shop all week, but he did say he might reconsider once he gets back tomorrow 9/19. I'll post more clear images tomorrow. But hopefully he'll come around to admitting their mistake!










*UPDATE*

I stopped by the dealer yesterday morning before work and they said they're unwilling to try and buff it out or repair it free of charge. I went in and explained my situation to one of the advisers at the desk who then directed me to the service manager. The manager came out and said he remembers my brother stopping by when I explained the situation. I didn't make any demands for them to fix it free or anything, just wanted to bring it to their attention and maybe work something out. We went out to my car to examine the rim and I thought he had a concerned look on his face as he looked at it and scrapped at it with his finger. I told him I know it's all he said she said at this point but I really think the service tech did it since it was the wheel that was worked on and the other three wheels are spotless. He went to the garage and 'talked' to the tech and they both claim that when they gave the car back the rim did not have the scratches on it. I also asked if they do a run around the car before working on it they said no. It's going to be $120 to touch up the scratches with paint. I asked if they could discount that at all and they said no. Really ****ty on their part in my opinion but what can ya do... Unfortunate I couldn't take the car in myself. 

Two of the scratches actually have a groove to them so those probably cant be buffed out while the third seems to be a surface level scratch. I'm going to see if I can find a reasonably priced shop that fixes them before I attempt to do it myself. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all, looking for a little help as to what to do. On Sept 7th I had my brother drop off my '19 Tiguan at my local VW dealer to patch/plug a puncture on my rear right tire. I couldn't take the car myself because I was heading out to NYC for the weekend that morning and I just got back home. They successfully patched the tire but I noticed that they scrapped the rim in three places when they were working on it. My brother noticed the scratches also but he didn't say anything at the time because he wasn't confident if those were already there or not. But I can assure you the rim was not previously damaged. The car has only 8,000 total miles on it and the other three rims are spotless. If I stop by the shop tomorrow morning would that be something they repair for free or will they hassle me?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hate to say it but they’re probably going to say that they’re not responsible. Since they can’t determine if it was them, you or your brother that dropped it off. I wish you the best though. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hate to say it but they’re probably going to say that they’re not responsible. Since they can’t determine if it was them, you or your brother that dropped it off. I wish you the best though.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Yeah that's what I'm worrying will happen. Unfortunate I couldn't be there to inspect the vehicle before I took it off their hands so I'm just really bummed out the rims aren't pristine anymore. Before they do any service, do they not do a rundown of the vehicle and mark off any scratches or dings on the vehicle similar to the way car rental places do?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

m_catovic said:


> Yeah that's what I'm worrying will happen. Unfortunate I couldn't be there to inspect the vehicle before I took it off their hands so I'm just really bummed out the rims aren't pristine anymore. Before they do any service, do they not do a rundown of the vehicle and mark off any scratches or dings on the vehicle similar to the way car rental places do?


Some do, most that I’ve seen don’t. Dealers don’t have as much interest in the vehicle as a rental shop. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

m_catovic said:


> .....Before they do any service, do they not do a rundown of the vehicle and mark off any scratches or dings on the vehicle similar to the way car rental places do?


If that is what you want, request it. Never had my request refused.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow. These look incredibly minor (according to pics) and (excuse this heavily-used phrase) honestly might buff out. 

Sorry about your rimz


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Those don't look like curb rash.

Is there another way a driver would get 3 scratches like that?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

*From a legal standpoint:* They cannot be held responsible. The second you drive off the lot and fail to mention any damage, their legal liability goes with you. The obligation would then be on you to prove with a preponderance of the evidence that the scratch occurred while the vehicle was in their care and not (a) already existing damage, or (b) have occurred after leaving their property. Doing so would be impossible. 

*From a business relations standpoint: * Bring it to their attention and go from there. Don't make any demands, and don't be a jerk. If the scratches are located on the same wheel that was in for repair, then they may acknowledged that it _could_ have happened, and depending on your attitude they may offer to help get it repaired.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

I took my Tiguan in for an oil change and car wash about a year ago. I picked it up and without thinking didn't do a walk around to make sure everything was ok (I mean it was only an oil change). I drove directly home, parked, and when I got out I noticed a huge scratch (and I mean huge) on the passenger side door. I immediately called the dealership and let them know of the scratch. A few days later I went back and let them inspect it. They did give me some push back but in the end they fixed the scratch no charge.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Good luck.

Let us know what happens!

Thanks


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

lgbalfa said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Let us know what happens!
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately the dealer isn't willing to fix them... I updated my original post with more info.




dmg924 said:


> I took my Tiguan in for an oil change and car wash about a year ago. I picked it up and without thinking didn't do a walk around to make sure everything was ok (I mean it was only an oil change). I drove directly home, parked, and when I got out I noticed a huge scratch (and I mean huge) on the passenger side door. I immediately called the dealership and let them know of the scratch. A few days later I went back and let them inspect it. They did give me some push back but in the end they fixed the scratch no charge.


I did not have that luck 



i_am_sam_i_am said:


> *From a legal standpoint:* They cannot be held responsible. The second you drive off the lot and fail to mention any damage, their legal liability goes with you. The obligation would then be on you to prove with a preponderance of the evidence that the scratch occurred while the vehicle was in their care and not (a) already existing damage, or (b) have occurred after leaving their property. Doing so would be impossible.
> 
> *From a business relations standpoint: * Bring it to their attention and go from there. Don't make any demands, and don't be a jerk. If the scratches are located on the same wheel that was in for repair, then they may acknowledged that it _could_ have happened, and depending on your attitude they may offer to help get it repaired.



That's exactly what happened so I understand their claims. Just super unfortunate on my end. I wish I taken the car in myself now instead of trying to have it done by the time I got back.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear. Will you get it fixed on your own?


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

The Dealer also scratched my rims when I took it in for a tire repair. Weight Removal.
I dealt directly with the manager, sent him pictures. 
He was very nice and took full responsibility for the scratch.
Ordered me in a new rim, even had me come in on a sat and they installed it.

Great service!!

Just wish they did not scratch it in the first place.

Athlon.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

lgbalfa said:


> Sorry to hear. Will you get it fixed on your own?


Yeah personally I feel like I have to. I’m one of those people where their car is an extension of their personality so it has to be perfect. I’m sure it’s just me to some extent but the white scratches on the black rim are extremely noticeable. And it hurts just that much more that it wasn’t me that damaged them.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

when did bringing your car for service become like renting a car? I guess you need to take pictures of your own car before you leave it for service


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocketjay1 said:


> when did bringing your car for service become like renting a car? I guess you need to take pictures of your own car before you leave it for service


So, the service personal should believe the customer no matter what? You know that folks on here are always trying to scam the dealer and the general public is the same. Why would any dealer just accept what the customer says?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

m_catovic said:


> I wish I taken the car in myself now instead of trying to have it done by the time I got back.


Don't blame yourself for this one. From the way you describe it, it just sounds like a terrible Dealership. They know the situation is in their favor and so instead of helping a customer as a sign of goodwill, they're going to tell you to go pound sand. That's especially disheartening since it's "only" a $120 repair for them.

It's just a stroke of bad luck, nothing you had any control over. Sadly, good business ethics and customer goodwill don't seem to be important values to that dealership. Note that for the future.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tell them they can comp the labor back to VWofA and what the dealership eats a couple dollars of touch up?


Sent while on the run


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

This seems to be the new normal. Dealerships and private shops have damaged 3 of the 4 vehicles I have owned. I only had a good resolution one of those times, and it required a lot of kicking and screaming. I check our vehicles over every time before leaving.


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

Here is how bad they messed up my rims with 5000Km on it


----------



## CTGeoff (Feb 24, 2015)

I take pics of the wheels and all around the car every time i drop off. I had a former dealer repair my leaking roof on my 2016 GTI and they actually crashed the car and didn't say. Big crease in the front bumper. They took care of it, but still. At least then you're covered, especially if the photo shows the car in their lot when you dropped off. Could always pull the exif data if need be. Call me crazy if you' like but that's the only way you stand a chance.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

My hope has been restored! I fully detailed my car to get a better look at the rim and I found more scratches on the interior lip! My original post has been updated with a picture. I contacted the dealer immediately and the service manager said he will revisit my concern once he's back at the shop. Hopefully I can bring it in again for them to see in person (I sent him a picture in the email as well). I can't see how they'll argue this one now since it's more proof the rim was scratched while they were taking it on and off. No way a rim gets scratched in the location naturally.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

m_catovic said:


> My hope has been restored! I fully detailed my car to get a better look at the rim and I found more scratches on the interior lip! My original post has been updated with a picture. I contacted the dealer immediately and the service manager said he will revisit my concern once he's back at the shop. Hopefully I can bring it in again for them to see in person (I sent him a picture in the email as well). I can't see how they'll argue this one now since it's more proof the rim was scratched while they were taking it on and off. No way a rim gets scratched in the location naturally.


I wish you the best, my only concern would be how much time has passed and they may feel more resolute in saying they can’t say it happened in their possession or sometime between now and then. Not trying to be Debbie Downer, but I wish you the best of luck. 


Sent while on the run


----------

